# need help to identify this plz!!



## jazzydoc (Mar 27, 2013)

Dear friends, 
Plz help me identify this!


----------



## jazzydoc (Mar 27, 2013)

its a baby bird in my balcony,i am worried,is it contagious to humans, i have small kids.
j


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

I think it is pox


----------



## jazzydoc (Mar 27, 2013)

hi, based on wat i have been reading, even i suspect it, wat can i do? i am afraid to see. can i help it in anyway?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

give it a cage and food and water, you can dab the lesions with iodine just don't get in the eye. they should fall off and clear up. wear surgical gloves or wash well after holding the bird.


----------



## jazzydoc (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Spirit wings and Roller! I can get some betadine,any specific concentration of iodine?


----------

